# Room Design & floorplan



## mk_michael (Dec 9, 2013)

I am currently trying to design a room that will support germination mothers clones veg and flower.  I got 10ft ceilings.  I want a 10x10 room to house the flower and veg room.  I can stack the other areas on top of each other, for this section I am thinking a 4x4 room for mothers.  The footprint of this area will be outside the 10x10 room but access will be through the 10x10 room.  one more area above this for germination and or clone rooting.

Is this feasible to do with one shared atmosphere.   

Flower Room  
2 gavita 600 pro 
1 gavita lep pro

Veg Room 
1 gavita lep pro 

Mother Room
Sun Blaze 48'' 8 bulb t5

Germination and Clone rooting 
Need to get another T5

32 of the 100 square foot will be for flowering / veg
basicaly a closet built into a wall for 4x4 mother area + germination above it.
68 square foot lung room to service all of the areas.  Is this doable? 

outside ambient air ->  30 F or less daytime and 10 F or less nightime
How do you set this room up to use outside air is this doable or better sealing off? 

I also have a 950 cfm phresh filter 
I want a dxhydro power supply but cant get through to them.  Looking for alternatives.  Anyone use a powerbox power supply?

Will through a dehumidifier in there to help with rh.
What environmental controllers should I run. 

Someone in another thread suggested venting from room to the LEP to the intake to help with frigid air.  I need help designing the environmental control for the room and for the ventilation.  Other ideas welcome.   Thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2013)

> outside ambient air -> 30 F or less daytime and 10 F or less nightime
> How do you set this room up to use outside air is this doable or better sealing off?



Use isolated duct pipe...I have my flower room in center of the Shed..the area around the flower  room is where I veg...Not sure what a "LEP" is?...t5 are great from veg/moms and starts..4x4 and 1200 watts  how do you plan to keep heat down?...I use Temp controllers in all my rooms...Not sure about Dehumidifiers as the lights on makes the RH  low...Best of Luck...more will chime in for more help

:48:


----------



## mk_michael (Dec 9, 2013)

I am going to vent in outside air for co2 and temp growing chambers will have fans hooked up to them.  Summer time I will get a mini split.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 9, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Best of Luck...more will chime in for more help
> 
> :48:



i would have already, but honestly i don't have the time to look up specifications for those lights in order to give you an accurate assessment.

if you could provide more info on your lights, b/c right now all i know is that their  NOT hps lights and one could possibly be 600watts, b/c it's in the name


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 10, 2013)

Can you not pull air in from the house/area and then vent it away instead of pulling that cold air in?


----------



## mk_michael (Dec 11, 2013)

flowering and veg  rooms 5x5 instead of 4x4.  Anyone see heat problem in a 5x5x10 2 600 gavita pro + a/c lep?   What size fan exhaust and intake for flower room?  Way to hot for 4x4 i think.  Craziness.  I want a 5x5 for flower instead of open room for orca film and light refraction.


----------



## mk_michael (Dec 11, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Can you not pull air in from the house/area and then vent it away instead of pulling that cold air in?



Not possible.  Unfortunatly.  Got to find way around it.  I could get a mini split but would rather wait till summer 

Will recirculating 1.2 watts worth of hps heat 2 lep 300's and 8 300-400 watts of t5 be enough to warm up incoming air from 0-30 degrees?  Night Time I can run an electrical heater to keep the room warm.

Anyone have experience dealing with frigid air like this?


----------



## mk_michael (Dec 11, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> i would have already, but honestly i don't have the time to look up specifications for those lights in order to give you an accurate assessment.
> 
> if you could provide more info on your lights, b/c right now all i know is that their  NOT hps lights and one could possibly be 600watts, b/c it's in the name



Gavita Pro 600 
http://www.gavita-holland.com/index...performance-lighting/item/gavita-pro-600.html

Gavita Lep 300 
http://www.gavita-holland.com/index...e-lighting/item/gavita-pro-300-lep-ac-us.html


Maybe I can stack the veg and mother room on top of each other  Veg room will have little to no heat guessing 1'4'' from light to plant top.  Mother Room may get warm with 6-8 52 watt t5s.  Brainstorming.  Got lights and a filter already now I need to figure out how to deal with the environment and what env controls I will need and how to vent.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 12, 2013)

If you are dealing with that kind of cold air outside of your grow building, then you don't have to worry about heat buildup inside. What you will need to do is figure out which fixtures produce the greatest amount of heat, and which ones produce the least amount of heat.

What I would do is build a mixing room that is about 3'x3'x8' and use that to pull the cold air from outside and the hot air from the lights together. Put one exhaust fan on the lights in the flower space with ducting so that it dumps the hot air into the bottom of the mixing room. Have another fan in the ceiling of your building set up on a thermostat so that it pulls the heated air out of the building (have a smaller carbon filter on that one, and the larger carbon filter on the lights in the flower tent).

Then set up a passive intake from the outside air that comes in at the top of the mixing room. Use one large fan within the mixing room to mix the heated air with the cold air. Put vents in the mixing room at the mid-way point so that the mixed air gets pulled out of the mixing room and into the main room where the mixed air can disperse. This will allow the heavier co2 to fall to the lower portion of the building where it is pulled into the flowering tent. Use fans and/or smaller centrifugal fans to move this same air into and out of the vegging and mother keeping spaces, into the main space. The warmer, oxygenated air will be pulled out of the building through the ceiling exhaust fan that is on a thermostat or timer. This will take some experimenting to get the temperature balance but I don't think it will be real difficult to do. The tricky part will be when the temperature changes a lot outside, but by mixing the air and moving it into the larger air mass of the building, it will give you a temperature buffer for the changes.

During the winter you will need to add humidity not remove it as the cold air outside will have far less moisture than spring or summer air. If it is 60%rh outside in 25*f air, when that air is warmed to 75*f the rh will drop to 25-30%

I hope this helps or gives you some ideas to work from. Feel free to contact me if you want further explanation


----------

